# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Kajakiru-Futur Game Designer

## kajakiru

Bonjour la communaut,

Je suis contente de m'tre inscrite,j'ai longtemps entendu parler de vous!
Aujourd'hui je vous rejoins!

Le fait de vouloir devenir Game Designer n'est pas un rve mais un *objectif*!
Je me renseigne beaucoup sur le sujet et je vais par tape.
Je suis consciente qu'il va falloir tre mobile,bilingue,doue et savoir grer une quipe!
C'est pourquoi avant de devenir tout a,je compte rejoindre un projet et j'espre avoir votre soutien  ::): 

Puisque qu'avant de devenir Game Designer il faut tre concepteur!
Il existe pour cela plusieurs branches:Infographie,Modlisation,Programmation,Composition etc...
Je tente de me focaliser sur un domaine pour commencer!

La comptence que je peux offrir pour l'instant c'est l'_criture de scnario_...
Ds que je dveloppe d'autres comptences complmentaires et significatives je vous le signalerai...

Merci pour votre coute  :;):

----------


## mangasource

Bienvenue  toi !

Bonne chance pour tes projets  :;):

----------


## kajakiru

c'est gentil de maccueillir  ::): 

Je suis en train de me renseigner sur les notions que je dois aborder!
Il y a plusieurs branches dans lesquelles s'investir ::D: 
(scnario,game design,sound design,traduction,graphisme,modlisation,programmation...)

Mais on m'a dit que le plus souvent on recherchait des graphistes et des programmeurs!
Si cela est vrai j'ai remarqu que pour le poste de programmeur il faut matriser plusieurs langages web(HTML,CSS,PHP,MySQL,C++,JAVA)!
Alors faut-il tous les apprendre ou en maitriser un et tre un as dedans?

----------


## mangasource

Apprendre un langage est dj fastidieux, alors tout faire seul ..
Je te conseil d'apprendre un langage  la fois, et de le matriser avant de passer  un autre  ::):

----------

